#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Access Tables & Databases >  > [SOLVED] MS Access is not closing properly

## Webtekr

Hi everyone,

I m getting problem in closing Access.When i tried to close the Access my system hangs.Process is running in the Task Manager Window.When i close the window the MS Access window disappears from the screen but the process still remains in the background. I can see the process in the Task Manager window. I have to kill the process from the Task Manager to fully close the database system.

What type of problem is this can anyone plz solve my problem?

Thanks

----------


## ConneXionLost

Hi Webtekr,

Just a guess.  Do you have "Compact on Close" selected on your Options > General tab?  If so, try turning this off to see if the problem goes away.

Cheers,

----------

